# rumadai



## Eloy1988

What does "*rumadai*" mean?

Multumesc


----------



## OldAvatar

I doesn't mean anything. It isn't Romanian.
It might have some meaning in Gypsie's language (Rromales) but I don't know exactly and I'm not even sure about that...
However, it is old O-zone style, making songs that don't mean much but, but instead, they sound very musical. Dragostea din tei is the same, (The love from the lime tree) doesn't make much sense neither.


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

It doesn't mean anything in Romanian.

A Google search revealed a potential source: a song by Arsenium. If that's the context (please next time provide the context, as required by the forum rules; thank you), then I doubt it's meant to mean anything. It's probably just supposed to resemble the "numa numa" hit song.

For the record, "nu mă iei" actually means something ("you're not taking me") in Romanian, but for those who didn't speak our language it was pretty much the same thing as now, a strange word said over and over again.


EDIT: I wrote this before reading OldAvatar's post. I generally agree with him, except I don't think it's Romany, and I don't see any reason for it. O-zone come from Moldova, so any foreign language influences are more likely Russian than Romany.


----------



## Eloy1988

Yes, Trisia, the context is O-Zone's song.

Thanks to both of you for letting me know.


----------



## susanna76

I don't know the song, but could it be "nu mă dai" (you don't give me)?


----------



## alinapopi

Hola, Eloy,

¿Dónde lo has oído? Si nos diéses el contexto, igual podríamos averiguar más sobre el tema.

Saludos.


----------



## jenhorton

Google the Making of Rumadai... Arsenium explains that Rumadai is an island where he learned the Rumadai dance, which is what he is passing on through this video.


----------



## Trisia

Welcome to the forum jenhorton.

Thanks for passing on the information. I had no idea it was an island (in Indonesia, according to Google maps). 

Now that we all know , since it's not a Romanian word, I think we can finally put this thread to rest.


----------

